# PVC pipe vs Garden Hose



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Not sure I understand. You are going to drag this irrigation system around just to get the turf started? Can you keep the seed evenly moist in this matter? 2500 and 5400sf are fairly large areas. How will you water thereafter? Why would it only be temporary?

Not an issue with short term use but PVC can be come very brittle when exposed to UV for long periods. 

I hope you are considering drip tubing and system for flower beds and other non-turf areas.


----------



## ColoradoWildcat (Aug 17, 2012)

sdsester said:


> Not sure I understand. You are going to drag this irrigation system around just to get the turf started? Can you keep the seed evenly moist in this matter? 2500 and 5400sf are fairly large areas. How will you water thereafter? Why would it only be temporary?
> 
> Not an issue with short term use but PVC can be come very brittle when exposed to UV for long periods.
> 
> I hope you are considering drip tubing and system for flower beds and other non-turf areas.


Sorry I was not clear. The sprinklers will not be moved during the initial period after sowing the seed, until it is well established late fall. PVC/Water hose will be laid around the outside edges of the lawn, and remain there until late fall.

After that, it will be taken apart, stored, added to for next years new backyard [the 5400 sq ft] and again will be laid, stay in place until grass is established. After both yards are established, PVC will be 'retired' to the garden, where it will be underground.

After grass is established, I will water with two "tractor-type" sprinklers that follow the hose. This is how I have always done it, and it works to perfection. Or did, until I lost the two yards.

My question is this: Will it be better to use PVC pipe, or just stay with the Garden Hose?


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I should think laying out your temporary sprinkler head pattern would be easier with PVC and fittings. The rigidity would work in your favor. Just cut it all apart when done I guess.

I remember those walking type sprinklers from my childhood. I did not know you could still get them. 

Off topic but have you looked into hydroseeding that much turf? And are you sure you want to feed and mow 7,900sf of turf? Would some drought resistant groundcovers serve you better, add some texture, and reduce maintenance?


----------



## ColoradoWildcat (Aug 17, 2012)

Don't think I will be cutting it apart, rather will be using some "screw" type couplers in strategic places.

Yes, the "walking" sprinklers are still made...about $65/ea. Nelson makes one, John Deere makes them, may be others. Think Walmart carries them.

Hydro-seeding is for people with money...  I am retired, have more time than money... :-( Also have a 1yr old Garden Tractor with a 42" cut. Takes less than 2 hrs to mow, plus using the trimmer. Have most of yard laid out so that trimming is at a bare minimum. 

Kentucky Blue Grass does take a lot of water, -may look at other species of grass- and that is not cheap out here [Southeastern Colorado] but the two Yorkies and the grand-kids like it better. When we lived back in your neck-of-the-woods [Plymouth, Indiana, about 20 miles south of South Bend] I used to think that I would never have water problems, being just 50 miles [the way the Crow flies] from Lake Michigan; but alas, we moved out here where water is very scarce, and expensive...neighbors who have grass and are trying to save it in this drought are having water bills of $235-$320/month, and that is just the water portion, not counting what the town adds on for their needs and other services provided.

Hey, if you ever want an education regards Sprinkler Systems, check this out: http://www.irrigationtutorials.com/sprinkler01.htm I found it this afternoon. Answers many questions, and expels many myths about the process; myths like going to smaller pipe increases pressure. It does not. It reduces pressure. The gentleman that wrote it is a Professional Landscaper with a Hydraulic Engineering degree, but he has a wonderful ability to put things in "laymans" terms.

Thanks for your input. We are thinking along the same lines as the Irrigation Tutorials above, though I was going to mess up by not using larger pipe. Give it a look, and if you have friends/relatives that are looking at Irrigation Systems, pass the link along. It is outstanding.


----------

